# About that time??!!



## Preciousbagel (Mar 31, 2018)

Just wondering if anybody has had any sightings so far this year. It’s been pretty cold still in Omaha this year so it might be a while before we head out to hunt but I was hoping to get lucky out there this Easter weekend! 

Happy hunting!!


----------



## tommyjosh (Feb 23, 2017)

Preciousbagel said:


> Just wondering if anybody has had any sightings so far this year. It’s been pretty cold still in Omaha this year so it might be a while before we head out to hunt but I was hoping to get lucky out there this Easter weekend!
> 
> Happy hunting!!


In Omaha it will still be a few weeks till they pop


----------



## MorelDilemma (Apr 7, 2018)

Where’s a guy get the best selling prices?


----------



## MorelDilemma (Apr 7, 2018)

Preciousbagel said:


> Just wondering if anybody has had any sightings so far this year. It’s been pretty cold still in Omaha this year so it might be a while before we head out to hunt but I was hoping to get lucky out there this Easter weekend!
> 
> Happy hunting!!





Preciousbagel said:


> Just wondering if anybody has had any sightings so far this year. It’s been pretty cold still in Omaha this year so it might be a while before we head out to hunt but I was hoping to get lucky out there this Easter weekend!
> 
> Happy hunting!!


Dawson county confirmed.


----------



## Cass County Phil (Apr 2, 2018)

*Anyone find any on the Platte or Missouri yet? Supposed to be in the 70's the rest of the week. A few should be popping. *


----------



## Morelofthestory402 (Feb 28, 2018)

None that they I know of yet and I've been compulsively checking every known outlet everyday..I'm pretty anxious this year after hitting my first real honeyhole find last year. I've been out in the woods around Omaha and papillion about once a week the past few weeks to check old spots I've found some before and scout new spots and nothing much even starting to grow vegetation wise yet. Hoping the warm temps the next few days triggers some growth out there . I'm keeping a close eye on the dandelion next to the tree in my front yard..looks the same as it did mid March lol.


----------



## Cass County Phil (Apr 2, 2018)

Morelofthestory402 said:


> None that they I know of yet and I've been compulsively checking every known outlet everyday..I'm pretty anxious this year after hitting my first real honeyhole find last year. I've been out in the woods around Omaha and papillion about once a week the past few weeks to check old spots I've found some before and scout new spots and nothing much even starting to grow vegetation wise yet. Hoping the warm temps the next few days triggers some growth out there . I'm keeping a close eye on the dandelion next to the tree in my front yard..looks the same as it did mid March lol.


Yep once you hit a honey hole you are hooked. I am going to check a few spots on Friday after a few days of warm weather. Wish you good luck. Appreciate the heads up when you find any. I will do the same. I hunt down here in Cass County so we wont be stepping on each others toes. Happy Hunting


----------



## Morelofthestory402 (Feb 28, 2018)

Sounds like a plan my man ! I'll be mostly around sarpy this year. This is my fourth year hunting ..so I don't have too many spots yet. I think I might head south this weekend if they pop on the map in nw mo..Good luck to you as well. Might be a serious spring once it comes!


----------



## Morelofthestory402 (Feb 28, 2018)

Hit the missouri river bottoms for a few hours today...little dry . No fungal growth whatsoever. Not liking the chilly forecast ahead. What a slow start dammit!


----------



## slicker_picker (Apr 25, 2014)

I hit the MO river by Indian caves Friday 4/20/2018. Vegitation was still barely poking through. Nettles 3-6 inches tall. No smell of spring decay. No fungal growth anywhere. Soil temps were low 50s on the edges, and upper 40s in the woods. Considering the temps we will have this week, we might find a few early ones, but all my experience points to May 5th weekend being the weekend they really turn on. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Cass County Phil (Apr 2, 2018)

Found this patch on the River bottom on WED. Went out to the hills this morn







ing and only found three yellow ones. Think the hills need some heat.


----------



## DirtyDog (Feb 27, 2018)

Cass County Phil said:


> Found this patch on the River bottom on WED. Went out to the hills this morn
> View attachment 6208
> ing and only found three yellow ones. Think the hills need some heat.


Oh my, if only you had been there a few days sooner, that would have been one of the best clusters I have ever seen!


----------



## Morelofthestory402 (Feb 28, 2018)




----------



## Morelofthestory402 (Feb 28, 2018)

Found 2 lbs over the past week ..mostly small/fresh .. a few dry. All but a few on river bottoms.Few and far between ..finding most a soon as I step in or right before i step out of the woods with hours of walking in between. Some spots full of ticks.. Praying for a heavy soaker


----------

